# Fedor vs. Brett Rogers Confirmed



## AceHBK (Aug 26, 2009)

Well Strikeforce has made the fight that everyone wants to see.  Fedor will take on Brett Rogers though no date has been set.  It will be sometime before the end of the year since Fedor wants to fight soon.

It would be nice if Strikeforce could get some of their champs to fight.

Who ya got!?!?

Anyone ready to take on bets to see if the UFC will counter with a event the same night and time??

http://mmajunkie.com/news/15979/sho...efeated-brett-rogers-in-strikeforce-debut.mma


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 27, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Well Strikeforce has made the fight that everyone wants to see. Fedor will take on Brett Rogers though no date has been set. It will be sometime before the end of the year since Fedor wants to fight soon.
> 
> It would be nice if Strikeforce could get some of their champs to fight.
> 
> ...


 


: o )
Fedor.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 27, 2009)

Fedor by murder


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 27, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Fedor by murder


 
omar,
        Thats why in my post above, i smiled.

Brock lesnar wants him, but, UFC won't make the fight.
I hate UFC.
i also think had Frank Mir's leg been 100%, he would have beat brock in their second fight.
im a huge cung lee/Fedor/Cro Cop/Lyoto/Sakuraba fan.
( i miss pride, really.)


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 27, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> im a huge cung lee/Fedor/Cro Cop/Lyoto/Sakuraba fan.
> ( i miss pride, really.)


 
Can you tell Cung Le to fight sometime in the next 3 years?  
Ashame that champ hasn't fought in 2 years and you have to have a intermin title.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 27, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Can you tell Cung Le to fight sometime in the next 3 years?
> Ashame that champ hasn't fought in 2 years and you have to have a intermin title.


 

im in sandiego, he is i believe in northern california, and, i believe he wants out of strike force and into either M1, or, UFC.
I agree though, where is that guy???


----------



## Brian King (Nov 7, 2009)

Fedor Vs Brett tomorrow 7pm CBS. (Free viewing)

Fedor Vs Brett fight camp 360
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFoOSqVUv-g


Check your local listings

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 7, 2009)

This starts in just under 8 minutes!  Enjoy it for free on CBS!


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 7, 2009)

I got $ on my boy Fedor.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 7, 2009)

Won't start our here for another two hours, should be worth the wait.

Brian


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 8, 2009)

Fedor won again tonight. And I'm $10 richer! I rule! lol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2009)

Really it was a very good card.  With some excellent fights beneath the main one.  As for Fedor's fight, well that was interesting as he looked very vulnerable to Rogers size and strength.  Having his nose broken early on gave Rogers some momentum but as always Fedor caught him very effectively at the end.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 8, 2009)

For anyone that missed it:

[yt]WgazEJRpdFw[/yt]



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Really it was a very good card.  With some excellent fights beneath the main one.  As for Fedor's fight, well that was interesting as he looked very vulnerable to Rogers size and strength.  Having his nose broken early on gave Rogers some momentum but as always Fedor caught him very effectively at the end.



Didn't even seem to phase him.  Rumour is it was cut before the fight in training, and just got reopened.


----------



## teekin (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Andrew. I have no TV right now.


----------

